# What's the best broadband provider for light use.



## mickdoyle (8 Nov 2011)

I need about 1 hour of Internet access per day. The speed does not have to be lightning fast. I have a home phone line (phone use only) and I am close to a telephone exchange. What is the best provider for this type of situation? Would I be better to use one of the pay as you go modems and if so which provider is the best value?
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## robbie00 (8 Nov 2011)

Hi Mick,

It depends on how much you want to spend also UPC do good value for broadband the pay as you go method would cost a lot I would say.

It would probably work out much cheaper for you to bundle your tv, phone and broadband with upc as theres no line rental and you can keep your current number.


----------



## serotoninsid (8 Nov 2011)

mickdoyle said:


> I need about 1 hour of Internet access per day. The speed does not have to be lightning fast. I have a home phone line (phone use only) and I am close to a telephone exchange. What is the best provider for this type of situation? Would I be better to use one of the pay as you go modems and if so which provider is the best value?
> Thanks for any replies.


Depends on what's available in your local area.  There may be a couple of ways of looking at it.  Maybe get rid of your home phone and thus line rental charge (highest line rental charges in Europe - if not the planet? - by the way!).  You could switch to mobile for calls - or alternatively, to voip/skype.  If you have access to a wireless internet provider (eg. digiweb metro, imagine wimax, and a raft of independent operators nationwide), then you would cut out the line rental charge, get your internet access - and dependent on the actual service you opt for - still have home phone access ....just over internet technology.


Hope that helps a little.  Posting your general location may help folks pinpoint exactly the service providers available to you.


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Nov 2011)

You might be better with a mobile contract that allows you to use your mobile as a modem for your PC. The public library might also be an option.


----------

